# Frankie Stein And His Ghouls (Complete LP Discography)



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Frankie Stein And His Ghouls are the Grooviest!!!! Thank you Dave!!


----------



## JoeDoakes (Sep 18, 2018)

The links seems to have expired. Could they be reshared?


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Nightmare City Halloween Scar Stuff Tribute

You can get all of the Frankie Stein And His Ghouls albums, and a whole lot more, at my Scar Stuff Tribute page where I have restored all of the Halloween related shares from Jason's original Scar Stuff site. With the exception of two files, all downloads are the original ones shared by Jason. Enjoy!


----------



## TallPaulInKy (Oct 23, 2021)

There was a new Frankie Stein album issued in 2019 with contemporary music, called "Ghoul's Rule." It's available on Amazon.









Frankie Stein and His Ghouls - Ghouls Rule (2019)


Power Records has released an entirely new Frankie Stein And His Ghouls album by an all new band, more contemorary and sophisticated, incl...




nightmarecityhalloween.blogspot.com


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

TallPaulInKy said:


> There was a new Frankie Stein album issued in 2019 with contemporary music, called "Ghoul's Rule." It's available on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm listening to it on Spotify. It is much easier to listen to than the oldies, I have to say. The cover art does not measure up the oldies though. Thank you for sharing this info!


----------

